
We Asked 100 People to Draw Famous Logos from Memory. Here Is What They Drew - ohjeez
https://magazine.adler.co.uk/promotional-idea/we-asked-100-people-to-draw-famous-logos-from-memory-here-is-what-they-drew/
======
Kuraj
puma[3][7] is just adorable :)

